# Re: History Q



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 01:36:34 -0500*
You too!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 1:30 AM
Subject: Re: History Q
> Re: Comment below.
> 
> Welcome to life in a free society, John.
> 
> - Joan
> 
> 
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "John Gow" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: History Q
> Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 00:34:20 -0500
> 
>  recognition, so be it.  I‘d sooner the Board/List contain itself to the 
> ex-servers, the servers, and the would like to serve types.>>
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 13:56:54 EST*
To John and Joan:
John I have to disagree with you about keeping this only for us who wore or will be wearing the uniform. We have enough trouble with the public not understanding that I dont think we should shut them out or limit the knowledge we might provide to them of the CF. Sorry, I agree with 90 of what you ahve to say but not that.
Joan, having said what I said to John, if you liked the poem Don posted, then remember that those of us who wore the uniform but did not see war, whether it be in WWII or Korea or the former Yugo, are soldiers too. And for that, our opinions are earned and deserve respect if not agreement.
best to all,
Danny
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 12:03:56 -0700*
I agree with Dan.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 11:56 AM
Subject: Re: History Q
> To John and Joan:
>
> John I have to disagree with you about keeping this only for us who wore
or will be wearing the uniform. We have enough trouble with the public not
understanding that I dont think we should shut them out or limit the
knowledge we might provide to them of the CF. Sorry, I agree with 90 of
what you ahve to say but not that.
> Joan, having said what I said to John, if you liked the poem Don posted,
then remember that those of us who wore the uniform but did not see war,
whether it be in WWII or Korea or the former Yugo, are soldiers too. And for
that, our opinions are earned and deserve respect if not agreement.
>
> best to all,
> Danny
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 15:58:07 -0400*
well said, Dan!!!
Bob  Beth
Donald Schepens wrote:
> I agree with Dan.
>
> Don
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 11:56 AM
> Subject: Re: History Q
>
> > To John and Joan:
> >
> > John I have to disagree with you about keeping this only for us who wore
> or will be wearing the uniform. We have enough trouble with the public not
> understanding that I dont think we should shut them out or limit the
> knowledge we might provide to them of the CF. Sorry, I agree with 90 of
> what you ahve to say but not that.
> > Joan, having said what I said to John, if you liked the poem Don posted,
> then remember that those of us who wore the uniform but did not see war,
> whether it be in WWII or Korea or the former Yugo, are soldiers too. And for
> that, our opinions are earned and deserve respect if not agreement.
> >
> > best to all,
> > Danny
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:48:01 -0000*
If I didn‘t respect your opinions - and wasn‘t interested in them, I 
wouldn‘t be part of the list!
----Original Message Follows----
From: CoastDanny@aol.com
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: History Q
Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 13:56:54 EST
To John and Joan:
John I have to disagree with you about keeping this only for us who wore or 
will be wearing the uniform. We have enough trouble with the public not 
understanding that I dont think we should shut them out or limit the 
knowledge we might provide to them of the CF. Sorry, I agree with 90 of 
what you ahve to say but not that.
Joan, having said what I said to John, if you liked the poem Don posted, 
then remember that those of us who wore the uniform but did not see war, 
whether it be in WWII or Korea or the former Yugo, are soldiers too. And for 
that, our opinions are earned and deserve respect if not agreement.
best to all,
Danny
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

